# running 55watt 12 volt fog light off of two 6 volt lantern batteries



## milkshake (Aug 13, 2011)

im going dirtbike riding tomorrow and was wondering if i could run a 12 volt 55 watt fog light off of two duracell 6 volt lantern batteries in series. i dont plan on it being a permanent setup but its such short notice im hoping it will have a decent runtime. 2 hours would be great. any input or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 13, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend it... I don't think 4-5 amps off alkaline lantern batteries is a sustainable load for them you may find them dimming instantly as the voltage sags under load.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070606151403AAgznw7


----------



## milkshake (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I guess I'll just throw a bright flashlight on the handle bars for the day.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 14, 2011)

milkshake said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess I'll just throw a bright flashlight on the handle bars for the day.


 If you had a small lead acid battery or a nicad drill motor pack 12-14.4v that should work.


----------

